# LOST HALF A STONE........



## Wirrallass (Jan 11, 2020)

.......without trying!!! I was ill before Christmas with a chest infection and was prescribed steroids & antibiotics during which time I shed half a stone in weight but the pounds are still slowly dropping off. My clothes indicate this as they are more 'roomy' and I feel more comfortable around my middle. Tbh I'd like to lose another 1&half stone to reach my target weight but I hadn't envisaged my illness would affect my weight! Should I be concerned do you think?
WL


----------



## SueEK (Jan 11, 2020)

Sorry to hear you were so poorly, I would imagine you weren’t eating as much if you felt unwell. I found going low carb had the weight falling off me as many others do. If you hadn’t changed your food intake at all or are still feeling unwell I would run it past your GP to be on the safe side but I would have thought more likely it was due to you being poorly. Let us know how it goes.  Sue x


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 11, 2020)

Thank you @SueEck. I was given a Form to take to Radiology to have a chest xray which I shall do next week. Hopefully the results will show the infection has cleared up but mindful that the cough is still persistent I'd be surprised if xray result show it is clear. Not that I'm willing this but if it hasn't then as you say, a consult with my GP won't go amiss and *perhaps a further course of antibiotics will clear up the infection once and for all.
WL
*Edited


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jan 11, 2020)

I had a chest infection before Christmas too (and three weeks of antibiotics, I turned down the offer of steroids), and also lost half a stone - but I really didn't want to lose any more, I was heading for underweight.  I had a chest x-ray and that was clear, thankfully - but I know what a worrying situation it is to be in, and I'd say it's definitely worth having the x-ray asap.  I was still coughing when I had my x-ray - the cough went on for about 3.5 months - so it is possible to have a clear x-ray while you've still got a persistent cough.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 13, 2020)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I had a chest infection before Christmas too (and three weeks of antibiotics, I turned down the offer of steroids), and also lost half a stone - but I really didn't want to lose any more, I was heading for underweight.  I had a chest x-ray and that was clear, thankfully - but I know what a worrying situation it is to be in, and I'd say it's definitely worth having the x-ray asap.  I was still coughing when I had my x-ray - the cough went on for about 3.5 months - so it is possible to have a clear x-ray while you've still got a persistent cough.


Thank you Juliet. I'm sorry that you too had a chest infection and hope you are feeling much better now.
My lungs were in a bad way, very wheezy and I couldn't cough up the phlegm notwithstanding propping myself up in bed at night with three pillows. My GP prescribed Prednisone & Doxycycline anti.b's. I felt more ill on the medication! 
One night in particular I found it very difficult to breath and the phlegm was in my throat making an awful sound that resembled the 'death rattle'  Good grief! My imagination went into overdrive and I thought omg I'm dying! My GP prescribed an effervescent tablet to dissolve in water. This would thin the mucus so it could be coughed up but the cough is still lingering. Sorry about tmi.
I didn't really mind losing the stone but was concerned coz it just dropped off me in a such a short time. Thankfully I'm on the road to recovery now albeit slowly.
Take care & look after yourself.
WL


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 13, 2020)

Congrats on the weight loss everyone! Though sorry to hear you had the lurgy to achieve it.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jan 13, 2020)

Glad you are on the road to recovery, @wirralass x - I hope your x-ray is clear too.
It is really scary to lose weight rapidly like that, I know what you mean.  My cough wasn't as bad as yours, and is now almost gone, but back in November when my GP said my lungs sounded scratchy and I should have a chest x-ray, and I knew if I kept on losing weight at the same rate I'd be underweight before Christmas, I was really worried about what that might mean.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm still losing weight!!! Argh! My appointment with my GP overran by 25mins so the subject of weight loss wasn't discussed. I have another appt coming up soon so will broach the weight loss then.
However, should I continue to lose weight I fear I will end up looking like this.........
 
.....tho I doubt ~ and hope not ~ but the thought has crossed my mind!!! Only kidding but I will continue to weigh myself just to keep an eye on it. I have to say tho that I don't have much of an appetite atm so I'm eating little & often then have my evening meal as per usual.
Thank you @TheClockworkDodo. I'm still awaiting results of my chest xray that I only had on Friday last.
WL


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 3, 2020)

Sorry to hear you didn’t get to discuss it WL. Must be quite worrying for you. And also difficult with reduced appetite. Might it be worth contacting NHS111 if your gp is hard to get hold of - just in case the unintended weight loss is a sign of something else?


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 19, 2020)

I've lost another 2lbs but although I have an evening meal every day I don't have much of an appetite otherwise ~ but I will have a boiled or poached egg anytime in the preceding hours. 

Thank you @everydayupsanddowns. I will discuss my weight loss with my GP at my next appointment.
WL


----------

